# Back for 7th Edition: Militarum Tempestus incoming



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everyone 

How's it all going? 

Yea, I've been a bit vacant these last few months I'll admit, been a lot going on in my life outside of the hobby. But after a few months re-settling again into a new house with my other half, got back in touch with a few gaming friends and we've all started a new force for 7th Edition. My choice?? Something not power armoured for once :shok:

I saw the Tempestus Scions models and thought I had to get some of them! Bought the codex, a few boxes of Scions and a Taurox prime and i've started my 'Ground Assault' Formation from the Codex. 

Here are a few WIP photos of them built and ready for primer / basecoating:

Tempestus Prime / Command Squad:









Command Squad Taurox Prime:









Scions Squad 1:









Scions Squad 2:









Apologies for the bad photos, they were just to show really that they were ready for primer. I'll post proper pictures once done. I'm going for a dark grey / silver armour with a green drab fatigues look. Should look quite good! 

There will be a third Scion squad to complete the formation, and all the current scions squads will be 10 strong and have their own Taurox tanks too. 

Anyway hope you all enjoy, glad to be back, and hope to see the regular names around the place 

Cheers


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Scions are by far my favorite IG models GW has ever made. They make the best looking Alpha Legion Operatives possible. Good luck with the project


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Will be watching this intently.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

eager to see them painted!


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Love the scions models cant wait to see them painted man the models look great


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loving this. Starting to get a twitch in my wallet to make these models into a bad-ass Henchman squad of Acolytes for Coteaz.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys.

thanks for the initial input. It's great to be back here posting and, more importantly, back in the hobby and getting some painting started again 

I've started basecoating these Scions! When I bought this lot I also invested in one of the Army Painters colour primers, in this case, Uniform Grey! 

Here is them sprayed up:


















Seriously happy with the look of these sprayed up. It saves a bunch of time too, as this is the colour I want on their armour. Going to maybe shade it a bit, but add details etc and will hopefully get some painted models done pretty soon. 

Definitely going to use more Army Painter primers in the future for future projects. 

Anyway, stay tuned for more pictures as these guys are painted up, and added to 

Also stay tuned as my long standing Iron Lords army are having a bit of a 7th Edition revamp, adding some units, generally tinkering with them with new figures too. The Iron Lords will be my primary force, but i'll use these 'Formations' as detachments to my primary force. 

Cheers!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

Finally a decent update for you guys! The first 500pts of these Scions are now painted up in their grey and off yellow / mustard kinda colour. 

My apologies for the not so great photos, i'll endeavour to get better photos soon!

Enjoy, they are below. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Those look damn good - I like the muted colors and the subtle use of contrast in the models.

Keep it up!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow, watch out, those guys are looking great! Good to see your progress on these, I really like the colours you have chosen to go with.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice to see someone painting up these awesome models. The Tauros has a few haters but I actually really like the model. The troopers look great with the red and yellow contrasting with the grey. However I think that the transport looks a little 'flat'. It may just be the photo but it looks like you could do with another colour or a dark wash to break up the grey a little - for instance I love the missile rack as the red breaks into the grey. Can't wait to see this army grow and develop.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Hocky: thanks for the input mate. I do agree it does need a little more colour added. I might add some of that mustard yellow to it, which should break up colours a bit.

Trouble is where to put it. I'm thinking maybe a few stripes on the fender, including unit markings etc?


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I think that the fenders would be a good idea. I think my issue was that the bodywork looked the same as the wheel tracks which should be darker/dirtier. The fenders having paint on would help this defo.


----------

